# Com a Chuva



## Daríopc

Quisiera saber si es correcta esta traducción. Gracias por adelantado a quien me pudiera ayudar:

Con la lluvia


Nunca ha vuelto a llover
como aquel día...

La tarde lloraba
besando las aceras entre paraguas negros,
y los cristales
desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas.


----------



## Yod

Con la lluvia
_Com a chuva_


Nunca ha vuelto a llover
_Nunca voltou a chover_
como aquel día...
_como *n*aquele dia_

La tarde lloraba
_A tarde chorava_
besando las aceras entre paraguas negros,
_beijando as calçadas entre guarda-chuvas negros_,
y los cristales
_e os cristais_
desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas.
_limpavam o pó de suas aflições cristalinas_*





*Sentido que me é obscuro. Talvez,_ limpavam a poeira que lhes afligia_.
** Também correto "riachos sinuosos".
*** Também correto "Depois veio a ti / seduzindo-te com promessas / cheias de sonhos molhados. Você - 2a. pessoa do singular com o verbo conjugado como terceira pessoa, uso informal. Melhor seguir utilizando a segunda pessoa do singular - TU. "Sonhos molhados" seria, no português brasileiro mais sensual que "úmidos sonhos", uma sensualidade mais sutil.


----------



## Yod

Também adequado: 

y se precipitaba con algún tesoro robado
_*correndo* com algum tesouro roubado_


----------



## Mangato

Mi pregunta:

Has traducido del portugués al español o a la inversa?

Entendí en pricipio que el original era en portugués.

Saludos y bienvenido al Foro


----------



## Yod

Si me lo permites, Mangato, Dariopc ha traducido del español al portugués. Darío Perez Carvajal escribe en lengua española: http://argonida.blogspot.com/2009/04/suenos-nuevo-libro-de-dario-perez.html. Curioso, no. ¿Dariopc sería el propio Darío Perez Carvajal? No lo conocía, pero a mi me ha gustado mucho el poema.


----------



## Daríopc

Yod:

Muchas gracias por todas las correcciones. La verdad es que sé muy poco de portugués, pero es una lengua de la que estoy enamorado. Me parece un idioma muy "poético".
Este poema pertenece a un poemario que publiqué hace poco y que me gustaría traducir al portugués. La verdad es que creí que era más fácil, pero veo que me queda mucho por delante.
Un saludo:
Darío P. Carvajal

Mangato:
Si, es una traducción de español a portugués
Saludos.

Yod:
Muchas gracias por el interés demostrado. Si, efectivamente soy el escritor de estos versos y, como ya te he comentado, me gustaría traducirlos al portugués.
Bueno, ya que veo que te gusta la poesía me gustaría saber tu opinión acerca de la calidad lírica del poema en esta versión portuguesa. La verdad es que no sé muy bien si "funciona" como en español. 
Un afectuoso saludo:
Darío P. Carvajal

Hola,si existe esa palabra en mi idioma,sigmifica el uso de más de una lengua
posso lhe perguntar uma coisa? 
não venho muito por aqui, a bem dizer, nunca vim 
todos falan portugues? ou haber gente que fala español???

Ni todos hablan español o portugués muy bien. Lo principal es que queremos aprender unos con los otros sobre ambos idiomas.


----------



## Daríopc

Creo que quedaría así:

_
Com a chuva_

_Nunca voltou a chover_
_como *n*aquele dia_....

_A tarde chorava_
_beijando as calçadas entre guarda-chuvas negros_,
_e os cristais_
_limpavam o pó de suas aflições cristalinas_.

_A água levou_
_todo o peso do silêncio..._
_E trovejou_,
_levando embora o bom e o mau_
_desterrando-os ao esquecimento._

Aunque..todavía me queda una duda importante.
En español existen los verbos
Serpentear: Caminar como una serpiente.
Serpear: Caminar como una sierpe.
Aún así, una cosa que serpentea es "serpenteante" y una cosa que serpea ¡también es serpenteante¡ No existe la palabra "serpeante". Claro está que los poetas "a veces" inventamos palabras o las modificamos como yo hice en este poema. Así, los arroyos que debieran ser serpenteantes, pasan a ser "serpeantes".
Veo que en portugués existe la palabra "serpenteante". ¿Existe también la palabra "serpear"? Lo digo para traducirlo de forma un poco más literal e introducir aquí también la palabra "serpeantes"...???????


----------



## Yod

_Serpear_ es un verbo que no lo conocía en portugués. Pero existe así como existe el adjetivo _serpeante. _Lo muestra el _Dicionário Priberam_ http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=serpeante, y probablemente tambien el Houaiss (no lo tengo acá en el trabajo).

Sí, se queda muy linda también en portugués, aún en una o otra expresión se pierda la fuerza que lo tiene el original. Es necesario madurar un poco la idea para hacer los arreglos que mantengan el mismo sentido, a veces cambiar la posición de una palabra. Pero, a mi me gusta que se mantengan las palabras de misma raíz cuando tambien tienem equivalentes formas, significación e intensidad.

¿Puedes decirme lo que has intentado con _"y los cristales desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas"?  _A mi me parece que ves la lluvia lavando el polvo que es una agresión a los cristales de las vitrinas...


----------



## Carfer

Tampoco conocía '_serpear_', pero realmente está en el dicionario como sinonimo de '_serpentear_', '_serpentar_' e '_serpejar_'.


----------



## Guigo

A poetisa capixaba _*Adelina Lyrio*_ (1863-1938) usou o verbo _serpear_ em um de seus poemas:

A BRISA
....
Eu amo o lírio mimoso
Que vegeta na campina,
A corrente que escoa,
_Serpeando_ na colina.
...


Também os mais novos, como o carioca *J. Miguel* (1966- ):

TRÁS DE CASA PASSA UM RIO
...
E nesse passar doloroso e lento, de águas, meses e ais
vejo o rio sonolento, _serpeando_ seus cais, barrancos, quintais
arrastando toda a gente vivente, samurai, filho, mãe e pai 
e compreendo finalmente, não é o rio que passa, sou eu quem se vai.
Trás de casa fica o rio e sou eu quem se vai.


É expressão rara, quase sempre poética, para compor a métrica!


EDIT: e também um gigante das letras, *Gonçalves Dias*:

COMO EU TE AMO
....
Como se ama o crepúsculo da aurora, 
A mansa viração que o bosque ondeia, 
O sussurro da fonte que _serpeia_, 
Uma imagem risonha e sedutora;
...

O Darío está em boa companhia!!!


----------



## Yod

Bueno, Darío. Después de lo que ha escrito Guigo, un experto en poesía, casi me quedo sin poner acá mis sugerencias...

Sim, Guigo, Darío está em muito boa companhia.  E tu também. Pelo que vejo és uma enciclopédia poética...



Con la lluvia
Com a chuva


Nunca ha vuelto a llover
Nunca voltou a chover
como aquel día...
como naquele dia

La tarde lloraba
A tarde chorava
besando las aceras entre paraguas negros,
beijando as calçadas entre guarda-chuvas negros,
y los cristales
e os cristais
desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas.
desempoavam-se de suas cristalinas penas         
_Si 'penas', en tu idea, significa  dolor, sufrimiento._
_Vea: tambien 'desempoar', o 'desempoeirar' en portugués.
_


_A mi me parece que en portugués ese "algum" no tiene la fuerza que "algún"             lo tiene en español. Se queda muy indefinido en portugués. 'Precipitando-se
com um tesouro roubado' aún es un tesoro indefinido, pero no es cualquier             tesoro sino que 'UN tesoro'. Agrega cierto grado de especialidad a ese             tesoro con lo que se le dá más valor._


_O 'por serpeantes riachos' ('riachos' son rios pequeños, de poca profundidad. 'Arroio' me parece más bucolico). 
¿'Por' o 'pelos'? Creo mejor 'por', porque es más indefinido, incita más la imaginación.  _


cheias de úmidos sonhos.            _En Portugal, húmidos; en Brasíl, úmido._



_mas apenas como chovem / as lembranças. "Apenas" creo más proxima de 'solo'.  Y es una sola palabra también. Tiene un sentido de limitación y hasta de pérdida a veces, algo que no se puede tenerlo (más) por entero..._


----------



## Guigo

Yod said:


> Bueno, Darío. Después de lo que ha escrito Guigo, un _*experto en poesía*_, casi me quedo sin poner acá mis sugerencias...


 
Nah... un _experto en Google_ y un curioso en poesía!


----------



## Daríopc

Yod said:


> _Serpear_ es un verbo que no lo conocía en portugués. Pero existe así como existe el adjetivo _serpeante. _Lo muestra el _Dicionário Priberam_ http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=serpeante, y probablemente tambien el Houaiss (no lo tengo acá en el trabajo).
> 
> Sí, se queda muy linda también en portugués, aún en una o otra expresión se pierda la fuerza que lo tiene el original. Es necesario madurar un poco la idea para hacer los arreglos que mantengan el mismo sentido, a veces cambiar la posición de una palabra. Pero, a mi me gusta que se mantengan las palabras de misma raíz cuando tambien tienem equivalentes formas, significación e intensidad.
> 
> ¿Puedes decirme lo que has intentado con _"y los cristales desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas"?  _A mi me parece que ves la lluvia lavando el polvo que es una agresión a los cristales de las vitrinas...



Ok. Entonces dejaré "serpeante", un adjetivo que no existe en español pero que me tomé la licencia de usarlo en mi poema en español. Me parece mucho más sutil ese adjetivo..
"Y los cristales desempolvaban sus cristalinas penas": Mediante la "personificación" pretendo dar la imagen de la lluvia como algo "purificador". Los cristales sucios se desprenden del polvo con  la lluvia e incluso parece que "lloran" toda esa suciedad acumulada. Más adelante en el poema, vemos como la lluvia no solo limpia y purifica, también puede llevarse otras cosas. En este caso, la amante lo abandona en un día de lluvia. Por eso la lluvia pasa a ser "copiosa" en el recuerdo, ya no limpia y purifica, sino que arrastra con todo.....


----------



## Daríopc

Carfer said:


> Tampoco conocía '_serpear_', pero realmente está en el dicionario como sinonimo de '_serpentear_', '_serpentar_' e '_serpejar_'.



Si, y además tiene las mismas acepciones que en español. Lo que no existe en español es el adjetivo "serpeante"



Guigo said:


> A poetisa capixaba _*Adelina Lyrio*_ (1863-1938) usou o verbo _serpear_ em um de seus poemas:
> 
> A BRISA
> ....
> Eu amo o lírio mimoso
> Que vegeta na campina,
> A corrente que escoa,
> _Serpeando_ na colina.
> ...
> 
> 
> Também os mais novos, como o carioca *J. Miguel* (1966- ):
> 
> TRÁS DE CASA PASSA UM RIO
> ...
> E nesse passar doloroso e lento, de águas, meses e ais
> vejo o rio sonolento, _serpeando_ seus cais, barrancos, quintais
> arrastando toda a gente vivente, samurai, filho, mãe e pai
> e compreendo finalmente, não é o rio que passa, sou eu quem se vai.
> Trás de casa fica o rio e sou eu quem se vai.
> 
> 
> É expressão rara, quase sempre poética, para compor a métrica!
> 
> 
> EDIT: e também um gigante das letras, *Gonçalves Dias*:
> 
> COMO EU TE AMO
> ....
> Como se ama o crepúsculo da aurora,
> A mansa viração que o bosque ondeia,
> O sussurro da fonte que _serpeia_,
> Uma imagem risonha e sedutora;
> ...
> 
> O Darío está em boa companhia!!!


Gracias Guigo. Muchos poetas en español también usan el verbo "serpear" que además de su sutilidad viene muy bien en ocasiones para cuadrar métricamente un verso cuando lo cambiamos por serpentear. El único problema, como ya he dicho es que en lengua castellana no existe el adjetivo.

Te dejo un ejemplo de Antonio Machado:

La tarde más se oscurece;
y el camino que serpea
y débilmente blanquea
se enturbia y desaparece.


Un saludo


Estoy de acuerdo con todas las apreciaciones que has hecho. Esa es la dificultad de una traducción de un poema. Creo que es lo más difícil, el matizar los términos y no perder la fuerza.
Te quedo muy agradecido por toda esta ayuda. Yo, como te dije se muy poco de portugués pero es una lengua que me fascina por su dulzura y ver un poema mío traducido es una alegría inmensa.

¡Que bueno! A nosotros también nos encanta la lengua española. Son dos hermanas muy guapas y encantadoras...


----------

